# 2.7T Turbo sound - normal or not?



## EuroFreak (Oct 8, 2001)

_Modified by EuroFreak at 7:17 PM 8-17-2009_


----------



## 2000audis4 (Jan 10, 2007)

chipped? losts of mods intake exhaust? you will notice the turbos more with those.


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: (2000audis4)*

I'm pretty sure that's normal. I could hear my turbos when my car is stock. Maybe double check the air box to make sure its seated properly.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: 2.7T Turbo sound - normal or not? (EuroFreak)*

u should be able to hear them in neutral... they should be spinning.
btw, u like the car? thinking of trading my car in for one... idk why, but a V6 with 2 turbos is just a sexy idea...


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: 2.7T Turbo sound - normal or not? (EuroFreak)*

You should be able to hear a faint whistle if revving at idle.


----------



## veedubme (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: 2.7T Turbo sound - normal or not? (abt cup)*

i hear them at idle on my car


----------



## EuroFreak (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 2.7T Turbo sound - normal or not? (EuroFreak)*

_Modified by EuroFreak at 7:35 PM 8-17-2009_


----------



## DubLuv11 (Oct 15, 2007)

i dont hear them at idle on my car...they scream when you are on the gas though...like very clear whistling sound my car is chipped with a resonator delete, 2 forge bov's, and a swiss cheese airbox with k&n drop in


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)

I could hear them when I was stock. I've since modded my airbox and now you really hear em


----------

